# New babies



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's the newest additions...all bucks :roll: But very precious little men! The two cream colored ones were born the day after Christmas. The other two were born today while I was at church...I have no idea where that cute multi-colored kid came from...my buck is a red and white boer. I have one more doe to kid...I'm hoping she will have all girls! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! What percentage are the Boer kids? That multi-colored one is VERY neat! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations! what beautiful healthy boys you have!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Theyare really cute. I love the cream one and the real colorful one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my....just where DID that calico cutie come from?? He is certainly a looker...and the twins are just adorable...they look to be super cuddly.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are very cute! Congrats!


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> ADORABLE!!!! What percentage are the Boer kids? That multi-colored one is VERY neat! Congrats!!! :stars:


Well, they are not high percentage boers at all lol. Seven years ago I bought the doe at a local sale barn for $11 and raised her on a bottle...so I'm not sure what she is. My buck is only 50% boer...but has the boer look. One day I will buy a 100% buck, just not until I finish school and get a job. :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Cajun - can you please send that calico kid to me ------ my GOSH it is adorable - congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Love your moonspotted buck!!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

SOooo cute! I love that multi colored one also.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on those boys, they are adorable! :stars: Hope you get some does from your next kidding. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are cute....


----------

